#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Vaga para tecnico de redes - pelotas(rs)

## mpreto007

*tenho uma vaga para tecnico de redes, com certificação microtik , com curso em fibra óptica ou experiencia comprovada para trabalha em empresa da area.
Salário compativel.... Curriculo pelo watts 53 99168-0800*_​_

----------

